# jighead size for Gulp 2" shrimp



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

What's your favourite jighead *size* specifically for these Gulps, and specifically for flatties?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

for flatties 1/24th with a #2 hook. nitro jigheads preferable or if i'm going hidden weight 1/12 tt's

Cheers Dave


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

1/32nd, 1/24th and 1/16th in #1/0's


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

all depends on depth of water
shallow less weight deep more weight
go the 1/0s for flathead id be tempted to use a bigger lure
cause flatties have massive mouths


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

without a doubt 1/20th #2s or for a bit of depth or distance squidgy 3g #2


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Specifically asking about hook size not weight. 
Justcrusin, you don't find #2 a bit small for flatties?


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

ohagas said:


> Specifically asking about hook size not weight.
> Justcrusin, you don't find #2 a bit small for flatties?


#2's do not seem to worry the beggars when I am chasing Bream!! :? :? :?

Bart70


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

1 use #2 hooks for the shimp and have no drama hooking flatties.that size hook really matches the size of the gulp shimp......

wayne


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

wayner said:


> 1 use #2 hooks for the shimp and have no drama hooking flatties.that size hook really matches the size of the gulp shimp......
> 
> wayne


Gotta agree with Wayne re. matching your hook size to the plastic size.

Kev


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Justcrusin, you don't find #2 a bit small for flatties?


Yeah Sean, the same as the others posted, match the hook to the plastic not the fish. Never have trouble hooking flatties on the #2's

Cheers Dave


----------



## jigflicker (Jun 20, 2010)

I use a tt lures hidden weight 1/0 in 1/16oz, works great ;-)


----------



## perk (Jul 29, 2010)

Mate i hope this helps. I like the tackle tactics tournament range when i use small plastics like 2 inch shrimps. Weight all depends on what depth your fishing but i like a slow sink when using this plastic, so anywhere from 1/32 to 1/12th of an ounce (But this is mostly when i target bream). However if your targeting flathead go for heavier weights, i find 1/8th is a good all rounder along flats as the tide moves in or out. In deeper water move to 1/4th.

If your targeting flathead specifically the style of jig head you use has been said to help. And in my opinion i like darter style jig heads, so i often use the nitro jig heads for this. Because it will keep the plastic on the bottom and it will dart from side to side erratically hopefully attracting more flathead to bite.

EDIT: Just saw you were looking for sizes. Size 2 and Size 1 for me usually but when chasing flatties i go for a heavier weight and bigger plastic and a 1/0 hook


----------

